# LGD and kids



## Fred D (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi everybody,
I have a great Pyrenees LGD she is only a year old. What can I do about her playing a little rough with my two week old twin bucklings ?
Thanks


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't have an LGD, but my first response would be to absolutely NEVER let her interact with the kids unless she is on a leash and you are holding that leash and paying full attention to her actions. Even better would be if someone else had the kids on leads - so they could all say "Howdy" without anyone getting too close.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

When my Pyrenees was a year old, she was good with the adult goats, but the kids were just too bouncy and tempting for her. I kept her on a tie-out in the goat pen where she had shelter and water and could interact from a distance, and the kids could come up to her if they chose, but they had plenty of space to be far away from her. I'd go out with them as often as I could to let her off leash and supervise, and any time she even THOUGHT about trying to play with the babies, she was very sternly corrected. I'd also watch from inside the house or the other side of the yard, so I could correct her when she didn't know I was watching. 

Note that at this point she was already trustworthy with my adult goats. I'm not sure what point you're at with your LGD. This year at just over 2 years old, she's doing great with this year's kids. I would never leave an LGD unsupervised with kids until she'd proven herself trustworthy beyond all doubt. No playing allowed, rough or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, correction is key at that moment of thinking about or starting it.


----------

